# Favorite Paddock Boots?



## horsecv (Jan 21, 2014)

Ariat Pro Performer VX !


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My favorite is the Ariat Heritage III Zip RT. The RT is important- it stands for round toe, and I like the feel much more than the traditional narrower version.


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

I love the Ariat Breeze boots. They feel already broken in as soon as you first put them on, and they're waterproof so you don't have to worry about then getting messed up when you hose horses off in the summer. Pretty much any Ariat boot is great. I won't wear any other brand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Good to know verona! The narrow fit is my biggest issue with my current pair. 

I just found the Tony Lama paddock boot online at a local tack shop. I'm in love with a pair of western boots I own from them so I may have to go try them on. 

Guess I'm a little but of a noob to English still, didn't realize paddock boots were over $100!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, Paintlover and I posted at the same time. 

I had Ariat western boots I loved so I'm not opposed to the brand. They seem the most pricey though, one pair was over $200. Going back to English lessons is still fresh for me and I''m not convinced I need expensive boots right now. I'm an adult though, so it's not like I'll grow out of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Ariat breeze! But I too, am guilty of shoving western boots into half chaps. With jeans. I was caught in the act on camera. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks rideordie, knew I couldn't be the only one who wanted to do it! 

I've just been so uncomfortable in my paddock boots in my last few lessons, to the point of being in pain at times. Just put my half chaps on over my western boots and it was actually not too bad of a squeeze and my ankle was much more comfortable. Might give it a go at my lesson tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

I love my ariats. I was having pain issues with my ankles. I wasn't sure if it was my boots. I had to lower the stirrups to feel comfortable. Anyways, try stretching your ankles and your feet before riding. See if that helps as well.

My ariats didn't break in right away. But my feet have issues anyways so not surprising, but I wear mine alllll the time. I wear them walking to work. Oh it's raining?? I'll wear them with leggings and a dress. Idc. They're comfy and I can wear thick socks with them. I only JUST bought a new pair of fashion boots so I don't feel ridiculous wearing my paddock boots all the time.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

I always ride in tall boots, but I used to have the Ariat Heritage III's and they were wonderful! The leather was soft and the overall quality of the boot was very nice. I had the lace version, zippers and Ariat always give me bad thoughts.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Any reason you didn't like the zipper jinx? I personally like the look of the lace up more and then I can tighten/loosen as needed but am curious about the zipper boots.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm going against the Ariats and voting Dublin. I've actually never found Ariats comfortable in the slightest, though I'd walk a million miles in Dublins!!


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I bought a pair of Ariat Cobalt Quantum Performers on clearance sale from Dover and I love them. They required virtually no break-in time and are extremely comfortable !
They certainly don't slip on as easy as the zippered front model, but the laces allow you to customize your fit.
They list at $219.00, but I paid $99. Great boot, great price.
No matter the style it seems to be tough to beat the Ariat brand.

Good luck !


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Zeke said:


> Any reason you didn't like the zipper jinx? I personally like the look of the lace up more and then I can tighten/loosen as needed but am curious about the zipper boots.


Ariat had a reputable for really bad zippers.

Apparently they are much better these days, but the thought still crosses my mind.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Ugh I just had to have the crappy zippers on my half chaps replaced, not about to worry about a zipper on a boot!!

I figured Ariat would be a top brand, it's almost got a cult following in both English and Western riders. Was just wondering if that's truly the best or if people buy because it's popular. I liked my Western ariats with crepe soles so I'll try on a pair of paddocks by them. 

I'm not buying today or even this week so maybe I'll hold out for other opinions too. Thanks for the Dublin suggestion, their price on Amazon had me worried they were cheapy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


ETA: I didn't turn the word Amazon in to a link, the forum or my phone must've? Weird!!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've never had a problem with the zippers on my Ariat boots or half chaps, but did get a little traumatized with lace ups when I was still new to riding- the loops kept getting caught on the safety stirrups (the little hook where the rubber band is attached on peacock style)

I also have a pair of Ariat London paddock boots that have no zipper or laces (just elastic panels) that I got for showing as they give a little more of a seamless look with half chaps. I did notice that I had much more freedom of movement in my ankle with these.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Blundstone boots are super comfy, easy to care for, and the most durable boots I've ever had.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I spend equal amounts of time in my tall boots and paddock boots, but I have to agree with everyone: Ariat is the way to go! 

I love my Heritage III's. Personally, I prefer lace up (for the look, etcetera) but I purchased the zip up ones because that seems to be what's more 'in' and I haven't had any complaints. Had them for a couple years now. <3


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I love my ariats. I've had several pairs over the years- my first ones were lace up, and I'll never buy them again. Too much of a pain to have to lace my boots before I go. I have the regular Heritage III ($120 I think), and they're great. I just bought new ones for my birthday at the beginning of the year, and they started breaking in immediately while walking around the house. 

My previous two pairs lasted me for several years of good wear. The zipper broke in my first pair after using them all through high school, though at that point they were starting to get some pretty bad cracks in them. My second pair got those same cracks in them, but the zippers stayed strong all through four years of college. See the pattern? :wink: I HAVE heard that the newer Ariats aren't of as high quality as they used to be, so I was hesitant to buy them again. No one else has as good of reviews, so I decided to go with them again. I guess the true test for me will be to see if they last four years like the previous pair. I also have an old pair that a girl at my old barn gave me awhile back that I keep as a backup. They have the lace fronts and zippered backs, and I had to get the zippers replaced shortly after I got them. In the grand scheme of things, the price to replace the zipper wasn't too much to have a decent backup pair of boots.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm going to differ from everyone else- I dislike Ariats. 

I LOVE my Tredstep Ireand paddock boots. I no longer ride english, but I still cannot bear to part with them because they are so great. I highly reccomend them.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Love hearing about new brands! I have never heard of Tredstep boots but just looked them up online and they have some good reviews. The first pair I looked at look like they lace in the front and sip in the back? What's up with that?


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

You get the appearance of lace up with the convenience of a zipper
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My experience with Tredstap brand items has been poor- one pair of breeches whose button broke after being worn once, another pair of breeches that had a hole in the seat after 1 ride (I suspect it shipped that way and I just didn't notice until after the first ride), and two pairs of half chaps whose zippers broke after just a couple months. That being said, I really like the fit of the half chaps and instead of sending the 2nd pair back I took them to a shoe repair shop and had them replace the zippers.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm increasingly disliking zippers in horse gear. The affordable products have cheapy zippers that break and get gunked up. Just had to replace the zippers in my half chaps too because I liked the fit and the leather/suede was in perfect condition but the zipper bit the dust in just a couple months of riding once a week. So the more and more I think about it anything zipper is out. I'm fine lacing up boots before each ride. 

I'm just waiting for my life to give me an extra hour or so to drive out to my local tack shops to try boots on. I have a Mary's Tack and Feed about 40 mins from me that will be having a tent sale next weekend and multiple boot barns that haven't strayed me wrong....time is all I need lol


----------



## ColortheSky (Sep 10, 2013)

If you're not sure you're going to stick with English riding, I'd honestly recommend buying a cheaper pair of paddock boots while you figure it out. I had a pair of Saxon paddock boots for a good year before the heel started breaking. Although that is not a long time, it gives you a chance to try English and see if you're going to stick with it! And then you can upgrade to some nicer paddock boots.  Hope this helped!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you for the input Colorthesky. I much rather shell out roughly $100-$150 for a quality pair of boots that I truly enjoy then a pair that I am ok with falling apart in just a year, if that makes sense. Quality over quantity is my motto, just trying to figure out the best boot for the money. 

Though I've tried, straying from horses hasn't worked and sticking strictly to western vs english hasn't been successful either lol. Pretty sure I'm in horses for life, can't cure me unfortunately! I'm also old enough that my feet are no longer growing and changing much so I'd like a boot that will last me. I'm wearing western boots at my English lessons under my half chaps now and I wouldn't be opposed to wearing paddock boots in a western saddle if they were what I had and was most comfortable either. So I have a pair of western boots I'm in love with, I'd like an English style pair so I have the choice before I tack up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Zeke said:


> Thank you for the input Colorthesky. I much rather shell out roughly $100-$150 for a quality pair of boots that I truly enjoy then a pair that I am ok with falling apart in just a year, if that makes sense. Quality over quantity is my motto, just trying to figure out the best boot for the money.
> 
> Though I've tried, straying from horses hasn't worked and sticking strictly to western vs english hasn't been successful either lol. Pretty sure I'm in horses for life, can't cure me unfortunately! I'm also old enough that my feet are no longer growing and changing much so I'd like a boot that will last me. I'm wearing western boots at my English lessons under my half chaps now and I wouldn't be opposed to wearing paddock boots in a western saddle if they were what I had and was most comfortable either. So I have a pair of western boots I'm in love with, I'd like an English style pair so I have the choice before I tack up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't worry- there have been plenty of times that I've ridden in western boots in my English saddle, and paddock boots in a western :wink: I do prefer to keep them with the proper discipline, but I'm not gonna go home and change boots so that I can ride in a certain saddle! I'll also mix and match bridles and saddles as convenient, lol


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you DuckDodgers, knew there were more of us out there! I'm honestly LOVING my western roper style boots under my half chaps while I'm jumping but just figure I should at least *try* to have proper gear at some point lol.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Zeke said:


> Thank you DuckDodgers, knew there were more of us out there! I'm honestly LOVING my western roper style boots under my half chaps while I'm jumping but just figure I should at least *try* to have proper gear at some point lol.


I do think that if one is to be a serious rider one should at least have and be able to ride in the appropriate attire. And by that I mean that if you are planning on doing anything more than a weekly lesson that you should have paddock boots and half chaps at a minimum, and if you're planning on showing that you should look into getting tall boots. Personally, I wouldn't consider wearing western boots under my half chaps for a lesson, but I have a friend that does it. You can't really tell that she is, but I think that having the proper equipment shows a certain degree of respect towards the trainer. 

Basically through middle school and high school I took lessons from the same dressage trainer. She was with me from a walk/trot rider to taking multiple lessons a week to buying my own horse to showing to sending us off to college. During my middle school years I would ride in jeans for the most part, and I'd occasionally throw in breeches or half chaps if I wanted to. No problem for her. When I started to take "real" lessons multiple times per week and started to show a serious interest in my riding along with an interest in potentially showing and buying my own horse she requested that I wear breeches, paddock boots (though I didn't own western boots at the time), and half chaps. Once it became apparent that I was going to be showing in schooling shows she made it apparent that I needed tall boots, though she let it slide for my first show and clinic in paddock boots/half chaps while I was still trying to find the right pair that fit me. 

I'm definitely the kind of person that wears what I need to at the moment and doesn't really care what a bystander might think of my western bridle, dressage saddle, and cowboy boots. On your own time, ride in whatever makes you feel comfortable. But, keep in mind that riding in the *proper* attire makes you command more respect than being mismatched. If I happened to have forgotten my breeches one day (which I'm sure happened over the course of the years) I'm sure my trainer would have been fine with it. But making the effort to have myself well presented and attired showed that I was serious about what I was doing and committed to the cause. Some trainers may not care- I know folks that take jumping lessons in cowboy boots and jeans. Some do. I will never be one to judge you if I see you jumping a 4' fence in cowboy boots, a one eared bridle, and a bathing suit provided that you're safe. You know your situation and your trainer better than anyone, so you can decide when you *need* a piece of equipment and when it's just desirable!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I am extremely lazy when it comes to riding boots... At home... If I'm at a show I ride in my Horze zip up long boots (such a fancy name, I know  ) but they are amazingly comfortable, I have shown in them twice now and not worn them beforehand at home, no issues whatsoever.

At home I ride in skellerup Terranova gumboots... Before anyone bashes me for riding in gumboots they are almost like long boots, minimal tread underneath, have a heel, and come up just past mid calf, quite fitted, not loose. :lol:


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

You make a good point DuckDodgers, those who are serious about their sport should have the proper equipment if they'd like some respect about their abilities and goals. Presentation is such a big part of equestrian showing. 

I only considered wearing western boots under half chaps due to my current paddock boots, which have no brand on them and I got them cheap at consignment brand new, were causing me serious pain while riding. At my lesson, in my paddock boots, a couple weeks ago I began compensating for the pain while in the saddle and ended up stressing a muscle in my lower leg. I felt like a noob with my sore leg for almost 4 days so I made the executive decision to try anything but those paddock boots. 

Luckily I'm at a fairly laid back barn and am probably a good 6 months to a year away from being at a skill level that I can consider showing. At that point I'm an adult rider who has never shown Hunter on the flat let alone over fences so I'll be in a smaller long stirrup division? Not sure. But I will be consulting my trainer about everything I need for show attire and hopefully be in a position to have a pair of tall boots mostly for showing. I did think about getting a pair now but that feels like a lot of commitment especially if I'm not financially ready to show in a year which could absolutely happen. I just paid to have new zippers put in my half chaps too and buying tall boots would feel silly now  Gahh money needs to grow on trees!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nocturva (Mar 23, 2013)

Honestly, nothing beats my h20 waterproof ariat paddock boots with my suede ariat half chaps. most comfiest all year round to ride in and walk around it!! so comfy and awesome and I have arthritis and bone spurs in my feet so that says a lot because I cant even walk around in normal tennis shoes with that much comfort


----------

